# Primärseitige Absicherung eines Netzteils (Geht dieser Geräteschutzschalter?)



## oliver.tonn (20 Februar 2021)

Hallo,
wie in anderen Threads bereits geschrieben baue ich mein vor einer Ewigkeit gekauftes Testrack endlich um.
Bisher war dort ein Kerntrafo und eine Lochrasterplatine für die 24V verbaut, eine Absicherung erfolgte lediglich Sekundärseitig über eine Schmelzsicherung in der Gehäuserückseite. Ich ersetze dieses Konstrukt jetzt durch ein Schaltnetzteil (24V 10A), wobei sekundärseitig zwei MURR MICO zum Einsatz kommen werden. Primärseitig wäre es, da es an eine Steckdose angeschlossen wird über diese abgesichert. Da voraussichtlich nur das Netzteil angeschlossen wird dürfte nichts passieren, aber falls doch wäre es schön, wenn nicht die Sicherung fliegen würde, sondern eine am Gerät. Ich dachte da an diesen rückstellbaren Geräteschutzschalter, weil der an die Stelle der Schmelzsicherung kommen könnte, oder käme mir da die andere Sicherung im Fehlerfall zuvor?


----------



## Larry Laffer (20 Februar 2021)

Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass die Auslöse-Charakteristik bzw. -Geschwindigkeit ggf. ein Problem darstellen könnte - es ist also gut möglich, dass im Fehlerfall dein B16-Automat der Steckdose schneller auslösst als das Ding ... er hat ja, so wie sich das liest, nur eine Bimetall-Auslösung. Gibt es das nicht auch mit zusätzlicher elektromagnetischer Auslösung ?

Gruß
Larry


----------



## oliver.tonn (20 Februar 2021)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass die Auslöse-Charakteristik bzw. -Geschwindigkeit ggf. ein Problem darstellen könnte - es ist also gut möglich, dass im Fehlerfall dein B16-Automat der Steckdose schneller auslösst als das Ding ... er hat ja, so wie sich das liest, nur eine Bimetall-Auslösung. Gibt es das nicht auch mit zusätzlicher elektromagnetischer Auslösung ?
> 
> Gruß
> Larry


Müsste ich mal schauen.


----------



## oliver.tonn (20 Februar 2021)

Die Frage wäre unter welchem Begriff man das finden kann.


----------



## Larry Laffer (20 Februar 2021)

... du könntest da doch auch einen elektronischen Schalter nehmen und den über einen Taster extern quittieren ...
Solche Dinger gibt es soch von allen möglichen Herstellern z.B. auch einkanalig und/oder im Klemmenformat - nur eben nicht als Fronttafel-Einbau ... aber das könnte dann ja der Taster sein ...


----------



## 3.#6 (20 Februar 2021)

Hallo,
schau mal nach TM12-212 auch von Schurter.


----------



## oliver.tonn (20 Februar 2021)

3.#6 schrieb:


> schau mal nach TM12-212 auch von Schurter.


Sieht auf den ersten Blick gut aus, ist aber leider nicht bei den üblichen Verdächtigen zu beziehen.


----------



## oliver.tonn (20 Februar 2021)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> ... du könntest da doch auch einen elektronischen Schalter nehmen und den über einen Taster extern quittieren ...
> Solche Dinger gibt es soch von allen möglichen Herstellern z.B. auch einkanalig und/oder im Klemmenformat - nur eben nicht als Fronttafel-Einbau ... aber das könnte dann ja der Taster sein ...


Hättest Du da mal Beispiele für die TS35 Hutschiene dessen Preis einem nicht die Schuhe auszieht, ich habe auf Anhieb nichts gefunden.


----------



## 3.#6 (20 Februar 2021)

Da:?
https://www.buerklin.com/de/Schutzschalter-CBE-TMT12-212-2-Schurter-4410-0059/p/59P6208


----------



## oliver.tonn (20 Februar 2021)

3.#6 schrieb:


> Da:?
> https://www.buerklin.com/de/Schutzschalter-CBE-TMT12-212-2-Schurter-4410-0059/p/59P6208


Super, danke, die kannte ich nicht. Mal sehen.
Die Frage wäre jetzt, für ein Schaltnetzteil flink oder träge?


----------



## oliver.tonn (21 Februar 2021)

3.#6 schrieb:


> Da:?
> https://www.buerklin.com/de/Schutzschalter-CBE-TMT12-212-2-Schurter-4410-0059/p/59P6208


Leider ist die Mindestbestellmenge 20, passt also leider nicht.


----------



## JSEngineering (21 Februar 2021)

Guck doch mal in das Handbuch Deines Netzteils. Manchmal haben die eigene Sicherungen eingebaut.
Denn Du suchst ja jetzt eigentlich nur eine Sicherung für den Fall, daß das Netzteil selber einen Kurzschluß macht.
Wenn da was passiert, löst dann eh die interne Sicherung vermutlich eher aus und Du degradierst Deine Sicherung eigentlich nur zu einem teuren Hilfschalter.

Eine Selektivität mit magnetischen Schnellauslösern herzustellen ist sowieso sehr schwierig. Da muß man schon genau die Nomogramme der einzelnen Sicherungen studieren. Ansonsten besteht immer das Risiko, daß die vorgeschaltete Sicherung (mit) auslöst.
Eine Überlast sicherst Du ja nicht ab, sondern nur Kurzschluß (in der Elektronik des Netzteils). Eine Überlast oder Kurzschluß am Ausgang regeln ja (heutige) Netzteile weg, so daß es auf der Eingangsseite keine Auswirkungen hat.


----------



## oliver.tonn (21 Februar 2021)

So, habe diesen elektronischen Schutzschalter gefunden. Die Frage wäre jetzt, ob der zur Absicherung dieses Mean Well Netzteiles mit einer Stromaufnahme von 1,3A geeignet ist.
Vergesst es, die scheinen einen Druckfehler zu haben, ist wohl nur für 24V und nicht 240V.


----------



## PN/DP (21 Februar 2021)

oliver.tonn schrieb:


> Vergesst es, die scheinen einen Druckfehler zu haben, ist wohl nur für 24V und nicht 240V.


Die "240" in der Bezeichnung bedeutet 240 W (Sekundärleistung) 

Für das Netzteil kannst Du einen normalen "Automat" (Leitungsschutzschalter) B10A als Primär-Vorsicherung nehmen. Vermutlich geht auch B6A oder C4A wenn Du sehr selektiv sein musst. Die Absicherung wird eh' nie auslösen, es sei denn das Gerät geht kaputt mit Kurzschluß am Eingang oder jemand bastelt dran rum, und dann nimmt der Kurzschluß so viele A wie er kriegen kann.

Harald


----------



## oliver.tonn (22 Februar 2021)

Hallo Harald,


PN/DP schrieb:


> Die "240" in der Bezeichnung bedeutet 240 W (Sekundärleistung)


ich hatte von der "Sicherung" und nicht dem Netzteil geschrieben und auf der Völkner-Seite steht unter Schaltspannung 240V AC, so das ich dachte, ich hätte das Richtige gefunden.



PN/DP schrieb:


> Für das Netzteil kannst Du einen normalen "Automat" (Leitungsschutzschalter) B10A als Primär-Vorsicherung nehmen. Vermutlich geht auch B6A oder C4A wenn Du sehr selektiv sein musst.



Ich suche ja etwas, was entweder anstatt der Schmelzsicherung in die Gehäuserückwand kann, die Bohrung hat übrigens einen Durchmesser von 17mm, oder ins Gehäuse auf eine Hutschiene montiert wird und hinten am Gehäuse ist dann ein Reset-Taster.


----------

